# Directv Sales Pitch..Strike One...



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

This afternoon I decided to get out of the house for awhile and be by myself and let my wife entertain our son, so I drove up to the local Best Buy just for giggles.

While I was there they had a Directv Rep there trying to sign up new customers. He told them all the benefits of Direct and all the equipment you could or would get. I just stood and listened, when he was done talking to his customer he came over to me and asked if I wanted to sign up. I said I already had service, so we just talked.

The sad part is, I knew more about the service and equipment than he did. He did not know anything about the GenieGo, he did not know about Directv's apps.. He did bring a gun to a gun fight, but he brought a musket and I brought a M16 Assault Rifle. 

I know he is a sub-contractor, but he should know something about his product..:blink:

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

The ones who know all the details about their products are probably not paid enough to stand inside of a Best Buy all day.


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

As with any large company the experience ranges widely from location to location. The Best Buy reps actually work for retailers and not DirecTV so they don't bennefit from any standardized training. Also, because of this only the ones that actually care learn more about the product and we know nowadays most employees only do the minimum and expect maximum, not understanding that in order to truely excel they need to proactively expand their knowledge.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Kinda a dog bites man story!


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

What you expect when Directv don't advertise the GenieGo, but they probably know minimal knowledge of the actual Genie, I bet if you ask them about the DECA's and CCK or even AM21 for that matter they probably wouldn't know anything about them, but again it's not something Directv advertise for potential new customers.


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

Those reps are there to subscribe new customers. They know about the packages and that's about it. They know you get X amount of receivers and most likely whole home. The people that they usually talk to know nothing about D*'s equipment. Their pitch is the savings and programming new subs get for signing up with D*. They are pretty good at pitching a low price for all the channels, premiums, and other goodies. They don't go into what happens after three months when free premiums expire, or the 2nd year, or even after the contract ends.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

But the problem is they are doing a bait and switch.. The rep quoted the potential customer their bill for pckg A would run $54 a month for 12 months and $79 for 24-36 months.. That is great but that is just programing..it did not include equipment fees like whole home, HD, additional tv.etc..etc...
They are not asking the right questions to get the best equipment needed to give the highest customer satisfaction.I do not think Direct wants to project the image of shoddy practices..

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

You should have told him about this site, he could learn so much from here, I have.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

The sad part is, I did..I had my tablet with me and brought up this web site..He was none too interested in finding out more...
:lol::lol::lol:h34r:
Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Two words: Caveat emptor!


----------



## satinstallerguy (Apr 21, 2013)

pdxBeav said:


> The ones who know all the details about their products are probably not paid enough to stand inside of a Best Buy all day.


BINGO....... we have a winner.............

Plus most dolts selling in Best Buy or Sam's Club have no clue how stuff is installed........... Always promising people the moon.... Having been an Installer for 7 years and now being a Dealer I'm glad I did the install side of it so I know what to tell potential customers about how the install experience is going to go along with equip and application features.......... I think every sales rep should have to go into the field with a qualified tech and experience the ins and outs of installation process before even being able to sell..............

SIG


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PK6301 said:


> But the problem is they are doing a bait and switch..


Could not agree more!!!!! I love the sale reps promising prospective DirecTV customers all HD equipment, but since they dont pass the credit check, they build the WO with all SD (without the customer knowledge) equipment leaving up to the tech to sort it out when the get onsite :nono2:


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Just a guess here, but they were not an employee of DirecTV but instead of a third party paid by DirecTV and other companies to staff people at Best Buy. Many large companies pay agencies to staff the stores and have "Specialist" at the stores on weekends. Merchandising is a huge part of having an item stocked at a Nat'l retailer. I know many companies do this from Sony, Microsoft, Samsung etc. It's common in many businesses to hire a 3rd party to take care of this part of the business. They go through a training (a week or so usually) and get paid by the hour, they show up at the store and check in with the manager then are told what Dept they should be working in that day. It's common in many business, from home electronics, hardware, to retail food.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Just a guess here, but they were not an employee of DirecTV but instead of a third party paid by DirecTV and other companies to staff people at Best Buy.


I agree, but would it not be in the company being representeds best interests to keep monitoring what is being told to potential customers ? These individuals are the presumed face of Directv, just as the installers are the contact with the company.. If you get a bad quote or a bad instsll, that is a direct reflection on the company as a whole..

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I suppose there are lots of people who actually listen to the "Geek Squad" employees at Best Buy also. Before I retired, I was an IT manager at a major company so every now and then I like to have fun playing dumb about computers and seeing just what BS you get when you ask these young "experts" a question. I'm sure it's the same scenario when you visit the TV dept. and ask about DirecTV...or anything else for that matter.

Thank goodness for the internet and knowledgeable web sites like this one!!


----------



## markfp (Mar 9, 2010)

ThomasM said:


> Thank goodness for the internet and knowledgeable web sites like this one!!


Very true, but unfortunately, most people don't come to sites like this. They take the word of a salesperson for gospel.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

markfp said:


> Very true, but unfortunately, most people don't come to sites like this. They take the word of a salesperson for gospel.


Most people are ignorant and/or stupid? Could well be, but do you have any cites for this conclusion?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Laxguy said:


> Most people are ignorant and/or stupid? Could well be, but do you have any cites for this conclusion?


What's with calling people ignorant or stupid ? not everybody has the knowledge of the how the system works, or even know about this site forum, If its potential new customers they would ask as many questions as possible, like the price for certain amount of receivers with installation or how much they'll be paying after the 12 month promotion ends, or any questions, granted the salesperson won't give all the details just the promotion price,free installation and all the works to bring in new customers if they're interested.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

